
Apple in Exploratory Talks to Buy Jay Z’s Tidal - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-01/apple-in-exploratory-talks-to-buy-jay-z-s-tidal-wsj-reports
======
toodlebunions
Just buy Spotify already, stop beating around the bush Apple

